
Java is losing the battle for the modern Web. Can the JVM save the vendors? - iamelgringo
http://andigutmans.blogspot.com/2008/03/java-is-losing-battle-for-modern-web.html
======
pmjordan
I don't know, does this article even say anything of substance?

 _Multi-core systems work very well with the LAMP stack’s multi-process
paradigm. With the chip industry now focusing primarily on multi-core as
opposed to hyper-threading technology, the benefits of multi-threaded
environments such as the JVM are not substantially realized on today’s
hardware. Instead the multi-process paradigm delivers more stability and
reliability._

That makes me think the author doesn't even know what he's talking about.

